# To crossbow or not to crossbow?



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

My thinking has always been that any serious survivalist or prepper should have at least one archery device. But that leads to the next logical question: Bow or crossbow?

While most people's first instinct is to ask an archer (or member of an archery club) about bows versus crossbows, but that is actually not a good idea because you will likely not get an unbiased answer. Believe it or not, in the archery community crossbows are generally reviled. I have heard so many misconceptions (and some outright stupid logic) regarding crossbows...and they almost all came from experienced archers (although non-archery people tend to think the things are magical.)

So like anything there are pros and cons for each, as well as pros and cons between compound and recurve crossbows. So I'll list a few things that come to mind.

Bows are easier to carry in dense brush due to their slim vertical profile

Crossbows can be pre-cocked so they can be held on target easily.

Compound crossbows have a better trigger than recurve crossbows (a factor due to pull let-off)

No gunsmith in the world will give your crossbow a trigger job due to litigous concerns, but with a bow you can just go buy another trigger (some are even adjustable.)

Although my Simmons crossbow scope is a neat device with its 5 crossharis, a box of pin sights is actually superior because the pins can be individually adjusted to match the exact arc of your arrow/bolt. Not all arrows fly the same trajectory, some slow down faster than others. With the scope when you adjust one crosshair, you adjust them all.

Compound crossbows give much higher velocities than a recurve (350fps vs 225fps), but they are heavier and often ungainly to carry. A simple recurve crossbow is light and efficient...once you master the heavy trigger.

Although crossbows have 2 or 3 times the draw strength of a bow (unless you have Homer's bow) they are no more powerful than their vertical cousins. Speed comes from the power stroke of the string's travel. A bow has twice a power stroke twice as long as a crossbow (as much as 31" of stroke), ergo the cross has to have 150 lb draw to make up for its 14" power stroke.

Even if your crossbow achieves the same velocity as a bow, you are still giving up a little power because bolts are usually half the weight of an arrow.

Crossbows are great for preppers because you can take old broken arrows and cut them down into bolts. I love to scavage archery ranges for old arrows that have been discarded. All I need is 20" of shaft to make a bolt that is legal for hunting in AZ. (yes, I'm a cheap sumbitch)

Recurve crossbows are easier to fletch because they use a straight fletch that must slide through the rail. Compounds often use offset fletches for spin-stabilization. You can get a jig for each, but it is way easier to screw up offset fletchings...especially when you are using a classic broadhead that must be precisely aligned with the vanes.

Myth: Crossbows have better range than a bow. In the movie The Flying Geese they make a 200 yard shot to take out a sentry in a tower---*absolute BS*. A more accurate use of a crossbow would be Green Berets where they shoot sentries at 20 yards. My 150 lb recurve is good out to 45 yards. Beyond that would be a reckless shot. A Barnett RC350 (the fastest xbow on the market) will shoot out to mebbe 65 yards before velocity dips enough to sacrifice penetration. I have seen sponsored archers with fast bows that can shoot a fist-sized pattern out to 80 yards with good penetration.

Myth: Xbow shooters are reckless in their shot placement because they act like they are shooting a gun. I have heard this a hundred times from archers but it is pure felgerkarb: Even with a rifle you are aiming at the animals vitals. It is an ignorant and preposterous assertion made by idiots.

A top end bow may cost into the thousands, whereas a top end crossbow can be obtained for under 5 bills.

Bows can be fired faster than a crossbow. On this you will find no debate.

Myth: Crossbows are cheating because they have a trigger and telescopic sights. Another myth commonly repeated by idiots. You can mount the very same hardware on a bow as a crossbow. Hell, you can even find lazer sights for a bow (but why??) As I mentioned previously, you can buy a plethora of release devices for a bow--and they have triggers. Also, the box-pin sights are better than scopes (unless you are harvesting small game). The funny thing about this myth is that I usually hear it from some chub who is holding a compound bow with 60% let-off and built from some of the same materials as you would find on the SPACE SHUTTLE! *Unless you are shooting a classic longbow you have no room to talk smack about crossbows*. Park that BS somewhere else please.

The coolest crossbow of all time was the Chinese anti-siege weapon. It was a large, crew-served weapon that required 3 guys to operate. One to load, one to cock it, and one to aim/fire. The device was fed from a box magazine. Firing quills that weighed 1 lb, this massive crossbow could rain down death up to a half mile away. It was reported to be very good at keeping the enemy encampments far enough away to create logistical problems for the invaders. It was also perfect for picking off anyone foolish enough to try a battering ram.









Alright, let the discussion begin.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like a winner to me . I am looking at getting pistol type crossbow , being a power chair it may be easier for me . I has enough fire power , and something quiet to shoot , just think that would be fun to have.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

One point to add, a single string crossbow can be restrung easily. I changed mine out with a ratchetstrap.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Great post, I bought a PSE Fang this late summer and love it. It hits where you aim it. Took a deer during archery season with Swhacker broad heads. Deer never had a chance.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a PSE tac-15 for deer hunting. I've owned a few others, Ten Point, Barret and Carbon Express. Super accurate even out to 75-100 yards. But it would be the last thing I would want in a SHTF scenario. Slow to reload, big and clumsy and once you shoot a bolt it's pretty much gone or destroyed. Makes nearly as much noise as a 22lr when shot. It's not the super stealthy snipers weapon you think it is.

IMHO you would be far better off with a good bolt action 22lr and some sub sonic or standard ammo. Better accuracy, faster reloads, lighter and more compact. Plus you can "silence" it cheaply. I bought a CZ 455 Varmint Tactical with 16 inch threaded barrel.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

I hunt with a compound bow. I have no doubt that I would kill more animals with a crossbow. I also have no doubt that I can kill anything on the continent with my little compound bow. The act of drawing a bow and holding it creates motion and stress, which can give your presence and position away. For me, that's part of the challenge. I have to stalk close enough for a bow shot, time my draw with the prey's feeding or moving, and get the shot off, into the right area of the animal before I get busted or he wanders away. 

You can restring a modern compound bow with a ratchet strap as well.

Shooting a bow requires a bit of physical strength, and practice. I shoot an outdoor league, encouraging getting outdoors and walking. 

Either one has a more limited range than a rifle, but with practice, both can fill your stew pot.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Ooooh Waterguy is a fellow stalker. I was never much for sitting in a tree stand. I consider it more sporting to stalk my way into range. Treestands and blinds always seemed like cheating to me. I'm already using a hi-tech weapon with a telescopic sight...seems the least I could is even the playing field by working for my lunch.

PSE is my hometown company. Manufactured right here in Sunny Calizona. What always cracked me up about archers who despised Xbows is that virtually the same limbs and pulleys are used on both bows and Xbows. To some degree they are really the same thing.


Ideally you would be best off having both a bow and a crossbow. Why? Because as I mentioned, the old damaged arrows from your bow could be cut down into bolts. And arrows do get bent up, especially hunting. I had a friend who shot a deer right up the bung-hole, with the arrow just projecting from the breastplate. The aluminum tubing was all funky when he pulled it out, prolly from the deer trying to run away with a 31" arrow sticking out it's dukie-chute.


Those trident crossbow pistols are a bit anemic, but I have always wanted to try one for rabbit and small game. When I stalk game I come across a lotta rabbit at close range (its one way to know that you are stalking properly) and every now and again I shoot one or two fer the dawgs. I usually carry a special bolt for this because I am sure as hell not gonna use one of my carbon fiber bolts (with a featherweight folding broadhead.) The bolt goes clean thru a rabbit and into the dirt backdrop which would screw up a good hunting arrow, so I use the ugly Barnett factory bolts for this. Who cares if you ruin one of those, eh?

Has anyone done any bow fishing? I have always wanted to try that, but AZ is not known for its fishing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If crossbows are legal where you are my only question is why do you not already have a few. Crossbows are a very effective tool.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Actually I asked Santa for that DIY bow kit. this year I am gonna build my own bow. Already have a Barnett crossbow.

Deluxe Hickory Flat Bow Builder's Kit - 293647, Bows at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Rambo didnt use a cross bow he used a compound bow Just sayin


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Check this guy out Fastest archer on the planet


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

After having started on a recurve, then hunting with a compound bow for decades and transitioning a few years ago to crossbow due to a shoulder injury caused by an 835 Ultimag and my poor understanding of Newtonian physics I can highly endorse the crossbow. I hunted with my Parker Tornado this year and plan to hunt with it even more next year. In a survival situation, however, you had better get it right the first time. Re-nocking an arrow and coming to full draw is a whole lot faster than reloading a bolt and cocking your crossbow as the above video adequately illustrates. Aside from that they are superior in every way to a compound bow. You can put the fastest PSE Black Ice shooting 340 FPS against my Tornado at 315 and a skiddish doe will never be able to jump string on my bolts. The shorter length wins out every time. They weigh less, flex less and hit with more authority. They penetrate deeper too. My Black knight Dually had a hunting speed of 315' per second. The exact same as my Parker Totnado but rhe arrows woul penetrate 7-8 inches into the same target that my quarrel/bolt would go completely through and bury itself in lets just say, my wife's bronze birdbath for instance.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Has anyone done any bow fishing? I have always wanted to try that, but AZ is not known for its fishing.


I've gone once or twice for gar. We typically use a duck boat with a home made deck in the bow, cheap lights all around the edges of the boat and a small generator mounted on an a-frame over the motor to power the lights. It's harder than I thought, you have to aim below the fish due to the water making the fish appear in one spot when its in another. I forgot what that's called. I've never been good with a bow. But I'm looking into getting one. I'm looking into getting a crossbow and a recurve. I have an old Bear recurve my dad used to use for bow fishing in the 70's. But an arm is cracked so you can't do a full draw. It's a wall hanger.

Looking at this recurve- http://www.amazon.com/Samick-Sage-T...ds_six_browse-bin:7801850011,p_89:Samick+Sage

And this crossbow- http://www.amazon.com/Barnett-78615...-9&keywords=crossbow&refinements=p_89:Barnett


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't feal like a long post but..... you have several inaccurate statements there Ralph. I agree with both. I shot competitively for a long time and am a bow guy but want a crossbow.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I do not understand this fascination with the crossbow? they are slow and a pain it the arse a regular long bow will serve you longer and better.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> I do not understand this fascination with the crossbow? they are slow and a pain it the arse a regular long bow will serve you longer and better.


Medic ....... may I refer you to Daryl on TWD?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Medic ....... may I refer you to Daryl on TWD?


He is right though. In real world application, the bow is easier to use, faster to make ready, and their heavier arrows can penetrate light armor at distance.
For all his badass-ery, Mr. Dixon is using a fake x-bow and digital bolts.

They could be handy for having ready when hunting, when most of your time is spent *not* shooting, but for any kind of sustained use, I'll take a bow.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> you can take old broken arrows and cut them down into bolts. I love to scavage archery ranges for old arrows that have been discarded. All I need is 20" of shaft to make a bolt that is legal for hunting in AZ. (yes, I'm a cheap sumbitch)


^^This is a real bad idea and bad advise. With modern crossbows that now exceed 350 fps using the incorrect bolt is an accident that won't wait to happen.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

My next bow will be a long bow. I think I'll make the handle able to handle arrows on both sides. That swedish guy's archery skills are mad crazy, I think he is onto something.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

I shoot my bows ambidextrous. It takes a bit of practice with your"off"hand, but now I'm usually a little more accurate up to about thirty yards with my left. 
I have crossbows, but they're not really much(or not enough) of an advantage over a compound bow to make carrying one worthwhile , at least for me. Unless you can't physically use a compound bow due to strength or injury. Personally, I prefer my long bows and recurves these days due to lightweight and simplicity. Plus, although I'll hunt with almost every type of hunting weapon including spears (though I've never taken big game with a spear) during the year, I've noticed that ,unless you're shooting more than thirty yards or maybe a bit more, even a compound bow sight is often a limitation. Part of the reason is that you rarely get to hold the bow vertical so that the sight is accurate. So in my mind, the traditional style bow with no sight that allows you to be in any position including lying down or leaned at strange angles is preferable despite its slower arrow speed. Shooting from a blind or with physical limitations might make me reconsider. I let friends use my crossbows if they come with me, and I put them in a ladder stand so they can just sit there and wait for the perfect opportunity. I'll make my own opportunities and won't limit myself with stands and slow to reload cumbersome weapons and I'll get much closer to the game I'm pursuing


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well watchman no you can't I am not into the walking dead and have no idea who Daryl is.
so you can keep the fiction for yourself , I stand by word crossbows suck I have several longbows and a recurve -crossbows in my opinion have to many areas that can screw up and you can't fix them on the fly a long or short bow can be made anywhere with a little patience and attention to detail as well as the arrows


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Biggest myth is a crossbow is silent. When I could hear in the 36% range I could hear a crossbow go thuwmp and the bolt go thwack on impact.
Keep that in mind when buying one ask about the koize level some of them make a sound as loud as a gun shot.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Check this guy out Fastest archer on the planet


That guy has some insane skills, perhaps its time to buy a bow as ive always wanted to learn archery but I got stuck on guns!


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

He's fast and accurate. Not shooting a bow that would be appropriate for hunting or actually penetrating though. I'm sure he's quite capable of it, but the videos are for show. Truthfully, when I watched the Lars Anderson videos is when I got serious about shooting my hunting bows with each hand. I grew up shooting with both hands but bought right handed compound and recurve and Longbows until I saw that. Now I have quite a few nice custom ambidextrous bows and a handful of off the rack ambidextrous bows


----------

